# Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter



## aixclusiv (18. Apr. 2012)

hallo an die alten wasserleichen... öhm hasen, bin neu hier und heiße jörg..

zu meinen geburtstag wollte ich mir in meinem kleinen garten ein wasserspiel bzw kleinen teich mit bachlauf gönnen.
ich habe zwar einen recht grünen daumen und tech. verständnis, aber i-wie bereitet mir der teich-ausgleichbehälter etwas kopfsschmerzen, weil ich bisher niergens ein verständliches thema/antworten dazu gefunden habe!

der teich ist/wird ca. 2,5 x 1,5 groß und erhält einen schmalen bachlauf von etwa 3-4m. die quelle entspringt an der gartenmauer durch eine alte angebrachte "küchenpumpe" (die um die jahrhundertwende grundwasser von hand pumpte und bisher nur deko war) und von dort über in ein granitbecken und als überlauf in den bachlauf..

nun meine frage, weil ich wie gesagt den ausgleichsbehälter aufgeschnappt habe: ist dieser behälter überhaupt für diese größe überhaupt nötig/sinnvoll, oder benötigt man erst ab einer größeren fläche/tiefe den behälter um den wasserteichspiegel aufrecht zu erhalten?

wenn nötig oder vorteilhaft ist: könnte mir jemand vll bilder vom aufbau posten bzw noch besser eine skizze als seitenschema beifügen, damit ich endlich mal den aufbau der konstruktion nachvollziehen kann?! super!

danke gruß jörg


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Ich glaube so einen "Teich Ausgleichsbehälter" hat nur Vox-Klausi bei ab ins Beet
Ich denke wenn du Stufen (Becken)baust, statt einfach nur ein Gefälle brauchst du sowas nicht.
Bei den Stufen bleibt das Wasser in den Stufen(Becken)stehen,beim Gefälle fliest das Wasser komplett in den Teich, was sich dann natürlich auf den Wasserspiegel auswirkt und dann irgend wo ausgeglichen werden kann oder muss wenn der Bachlauf viel Wasser hat.:smoki
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Hallo Jörg 
kuckst du so etwa:
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Hallo Jörg,
:Willkommen2
damit du eine grobe Vorstellung bekommst, was denn so an Wasser mal fließt oder im Teich ist, kannst du mal grob den Inhalt des Bachlaufs rechnen.
30cm Breite X 400cm Länge X 5cm Wasserstand - 3X40X0,5 ~ 60 Liter Wasser.
Läuft die Menge in einen kleinen Teich, kann der überlaufen oder der Wasserspiegel sinkt ordentlich wenn er nicht befüllt ist.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Wer von euch hat so ein Teil  ??? oder wer kennt jemannt mit einem Teichausgleichsbehälter   ??? Es würde mich schon interessieren, wie viele Bachlauf Besitzer sowas haben.
Gruss Patrick ( der vor, ab ins Beet, sowas auch nicht kannte..)


----------



## Denniso (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Hallo Patrick,

Ich selber habe so ein Teil nicht, aber ich finde es macht Sinn wenn ein Teich vllt. nur 100l fasst und der Bachlauf eine Größe hat wo der Teich überlaufen würde sobald man ihn ausschaltet. 

Kannte ich schon länger. Für manche Zwecke sehr sinnvoll!


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Ob man so was braucht, hängt vom Teich und dem Bachlauf ab.
Mal grob überschlagen was im Bachlauf für Wasser fließt und dann die Menge mal in den Teich kippen und rausholen.


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Hallo 
Ich finde das Teil sehr sinnvoll, doch ich habe es noch an keinem Teich mit Bachlauf gesehen.
Klar ist , auf diese Weise, kann man, das Problem am schnellsten lösen wie heist es immer:
 genial einfach, einfach genial
Wie viele sind wir hier, schon ein paar Tausend und bis jetzt hat noch keiner geschrieben er /sie hat einen Teichausgleichsbehälter.Bei mir würden 140Liter Bachlaufwasser auch gerade 1cm Wasserspiegel ausmachen
Fazit:  " Nicht alles was Sinn macht, muß man unbedingt haben
Mal was anderes, wo ist Jörg geblieben
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Plätscher (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wo ist Jörg geblieben
> Gruss Patrick




12,5 Std. vor dir


----------



## Patrick K (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Hallo Jürgen
Ich meinte doch den anderen Jörg, (Aixclusiv) Letzte Aktivität: 18.04.2012 05:01
Gruss Patrick


----------



## aixclusiv (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

ich bin doch hier.. wink
hatte b-day und die letzten tage waren mit party-orga ausgeschöpft! 

danke für die netten u zahlreichen kommis und es scheint interessante (zwei) möglichkeiten zu geben.. machbar ist alles, ob nötig.. ist was anderes! sehe ich das richtigß
jetzt lasse ich mir mal die postings durch den kopf gehen und hoffe das ich eine adequate lösung finde.

danke an patrik für den querschnitt.. jetzt geht mir ein licht auf!

dann mal weiterhin sonnige zeiten im garten und beim teichbau..

lg jörg


----------



## Patrick K (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Da isser ja wieder, erst mal alles Gute zum Burzeltag   , vom 18.04-30.04 fast 2 Wochen,    2 Wochen Party organisation  ,das wird ja ein Kracher  ,wo sollen wir hin kommen???oder war die Party schon und du wolltes schreiben, 2 Wochen Party orgie.....
Gruss Patrick


----------



## aixclusiv (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

jaaaaaaa pati, leg ma alles auf die goldwaage^^

nein, natürlich nicht 2 wochen reine orga, sondern auch gartenstyling-umbau-aufrämen pp
nebenbei tatsächlich ein paar tage party-orga zum b-day mit dem thema spanischer abend... live von mir paella essen für 25 perso, sangria, tapas vom grill mit kirschtomatensalat inkl knofi und desparados bis zum abwinken und nachtisch mousse a chocolate mit beschwipsten spanischen erdbeeren im erdbeerlikör!
sorry, war am we vom 28ten bis 29ten..

und nächstes jahr hoffe ich, dass der garten dann komplett fertig ist.. aber es fehlt noch einiges :-(

ps. wo bekomme ich oder wo bekommt man spanische ziegeln und besonders große palmwedeln zu kaufen? möchte mir neben den teich bzw bachlauf ein steingrill bauen der angrenzend überdacht ist.. also im spanischen still.
lavasteine (1-2t) brauch ich auch noch für den teich... wer hat tipp?

dann allen mal einen schönen ersten mai!

bb jörg


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Spanische Steine bekommste u.a. von hier:

http://www.laesceramica.de/

Und wegen den Palmen frag mal da nach:

http://www.frosthartepalmen.de/

Ach ja, die Lava-Steine:

http://www.lavasteine.de/

Und nun viel Spaß 

Mandy


----------



## StefanBO (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Hallo,


aixclusiv schrieb:


> ps. wo bekomme ich oder wo bekommt man spanische ziegeln und besonders große palmwedeln zu kaufen?


Palmen in allen Größen, auch per Versand, gibt es beim Palmenmann in 44577 Castrop-Rauxel.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Hallo in die Runde
Jörg wollte eigentlich nur Wedel und keine Palme, naja vieleicht verkaufen die ja auch Wedel
Gruss Patrick


----------



## StefanBO (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Hallo,


aixclusiv schrieb:


> ist dieser behälter überhaupt für diese größe überhaupt nötig/sinnvoll, oder benötigt man erst ab einer größeren fläche/tiefe den behälter um den wasserteichspiegel aufrecht zu erhalten?


Wasserverlust im Bachlauf (Verdunstung, Wind, Fremdkörper nach einem Sturm, Undichtigkeiten, Bewuchs, Kapillareffekte o.ä.) ist eigentlich immer ein Thema; insbesondere, wenn man nicht sehr großzügig zu den Seiten hin abdichtet; aber auch dann gibt es Verwehungen/Verdunstung). Wenn der Wasserstand im Sommer nicht schwanken soll (z.B. bei Teichschalen meist unerwünscht), ist das nötig.



Patrick K schrieb:


> Bei mir würden 140Liter Bachlaufwasser auch gerade 1cm Wasserspiegel ausmachen


Du hast keine Wasserverluste (auch) durch den Bachlauf im Sommer, dein Wasserspiegel bleibt im Hauptteich ohne Wasserzufuhr konstant? 

Ein weiterer Grund für dieses Extrapumpenbecken ist bei mir, dass die Minipumpen (5-11 Watt) nicht die Mikrofauna im eigentlichen Teich negativ beeinflussen sollen.

Siehe mein Album
"Am (Mini-) Bachlauf".


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Newbifrage zum Ausgleichbehälter*

Hallo Stefan
Ich habe nie behauptet das ich einen Bachlauf habe,ich habe Jörg nur eine Skizze über die funktion eines Ausgleichsbehälter gezeigt.

Falls ich einen Bauchlauf hätte, hätte ich ihn mit Stufen (Becken) gebaut, dann bräuchte ich sowas nicht.

Aber da hast du was angesprochen, was hier noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde ,man kann damit auch Wasserstand im Teich der durch Verdunstung entsteht,zumindest eine zeitlang, entgegen wirken.


zu meinem Wasserverlust:
Im Sommer gehen da locker 40-60 Liter pro Tag weg das sind 4-5mm wenn man den Filter mit rechnet,aber durch Regen und monatlichen 10-20 % Wasserwechsel wird das wieder ausgeglichen, im seltenen Fall , der wochen lange Hitze,füllle ich auch zwischen durch mal nach
Gruss Patrick


----------

